# Favourite Cartoon



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Have we had this? Anyway......because GMail went down and I had to cycle, I completely lost the will to work, so I wasted another day of my life. Out cycling I couldn't get rid of the Banana Splits song, that set me off and I started thinking about Ludwig and the bloke in the bushes and then Barbapapa popped into my head, The Clangers, Mr Benn, The Herbs.......... 

The '70's had some really surreal stuff for kids to watch, my favourite, by far was Ludwig 

"The character's name came from Ludwig van Beethoven whose music he played in the background of each episode. The series consisted of 25 five-minute episodes, in each of which something would happen to the animals of the forest and Ludwig would come to the rescue. His "body" facets would open up and out would pop arms, legs, gadgets or even a helicopter rotor blade when he needed to get somewhere fast. He was constantly watched by a human birdwatcher who had a deerstalker hat and large binoculars. This character was both the viewer's point-of-view and narrator, as no other character talked. :huh: At the end of every episode Ludwig played a Mozart horn concerto through the credits."


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

from the 70's??? hong kong phoyee, captain caveman....dangermouse....


----------



## dragonkhan (Jan 14, 2009)

what about Maya the Bee, Mazinger Z, Heidi...


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

mr benn for me ,used to go on the mitch just to watch it .he had some great adventures that geezer i always thought of him as a cartoon james bond.

recent cartoons though american dad is the best thing on the box by far.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Even now, and I have thought about it a lot, I still don't really "get" the man in the bushes? :blink: No normal person could have made that cartoon.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)




----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

charlton and the wheelies?


----------



## NickD (Sep 6, 2007)

Good call Mark, 'Ah Ludvig!' doodle doodle do - or something similar.

One of my favourites that never seemed to get re-run was Marine Boy - having just checked on Wiki, it seems

it's originally from the late 1960's. I reckon that cartoon did more for the bubble gum industry than any advert

ever did.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

mrteatime said:


> charlton and the wheelies?


Fantastic show :thumbup:


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

PhilM said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > charlton and the wheelies?
> ...


eh up little old lady -classic .


----------



## unlcky alf (Nov 19, 2006)

People had much better imaginations/dealers back then. I still blame this show for the fact that I own about 20 torches :lol:

Jamie

What about non-animated favourites?


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

unlcky alf said:


> Jamie


Absolutely! I loved that cartoon. What a theme tune as well.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Noggin the Nog.

http://www.nogginthenog.co.uk/


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

These were a couple of my favourites as well





 and The Mysterious Cities of Gold.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

I can remember enjoying Barbapapa, I assumed that I would have been 8 or 9, looking the dates it seems I was 14 h34r:


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

Trapdoor! Yes!


----------



## purplepantman (Jan 4, 2009)

Animated.....

Tintin! Remember his pal Captain Haddock?; "Blistering Barnacles!"

Peter Jackson is making a Tintin movie!

Also liked Jamie and the Magic Torch!


----------



## mattbeef (Jul 17, 2008)

Been an 80's kid its Transformers for me every time followed by Thundercats


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

Roobarb, my fave.

but also Mr Ben, Danger Mouse, Duckula, Bagpus and Fingerbobs. Yoffi was definitely on something. As far as exotic animation is concerned, have you ever seen Guano or Lava-lava from Federico Vitali? genius.

I love animation and contempory (just ) fave were Cow & Chicken, Ren & Stimpy, Rocko's world and lately Oggy & the cockroaches.

as far as calassics are concerned Tom and Jerry, Roadrunner, Daffy and Bugs. The thing that always anoyed me about warner bros stuff was Tweetie. Cocky wee yellow git. I like cats and always took exception to Sylvester coming off worst. When I found this I was so made up.


----------



## hotmog (Feb 4, 2006)

No poll of the 100 greatest cartoons ever mentions my absolute all-time favourite - The Hillbilly Bears, late 1960's, from Hanna Barbera. Pa Rug is my hero!


----------



## young_bairn (Dec 14, 2008)

Ghostbusters was a favourite of mine as well as TMHT.


----------



## unlcky alf (Nov 19, 2006)

foztex said:


> The thing that always anoyed me about warner bros stuff was Tweetie. Cocky wee yellow git. I like cats and always took exception to Sylvester coming off worst.


Me too, I also wanted Wile E Coyote to kill that bloody Road-Runner...*******!

My favourite imported cartoon was





 until Scrappy turned up and ruined it. Does anyone remember those weird line drawing cartoons from the 70's? I think they were eastern european.


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

I enjoyed most of the cartoons of the late 60's, 70's and early 80's. With the slow death of Saturday morning cartoons on the U.S. networks things became painfully facile or too commercial, just adverts for toy companies. With the reduced output of the 90's there were a few good ones, but the crap was still crap. Some of the adult offerings are quite good these days. There are so many short run late night ones now, I can't keep up.

My old time favourite is the original Spiderman. I've watched these from when they first came out until... well, now actually. More recently Teen Titans have been a real stand out. I love the theme: Puffy AmiYumi and the Japanese version Puffy AmiYumi. Last fall Batman the Brave and the Bold came out and it's fantastic, they have got rid of the gloomy Dark Knight and used the 50's comic version. 

Later,

William


----------



## Parabola (Aug 1, 2007)

Forget only fools and horses, David Jason's finest wor was Duckula and Danger Mouse


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

The US cartoons, mainly, Hanna-Barbera Productions were good, I enjoyed them but they were only "regular" entertainment. They were not surreal, no (not that I can remember) subliminal messages and their characters were never spaced on drugs. It's like comparing the original "Wickerman" with the USA "Wickerman". 

Simon, what eastern european "line cartoons"? :huh:


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

The man on a never ending line, he was "formed" out of the line? He talked nonsense? Sometimes needed help from the viewer (?) when he encountered problems? I think it was Spanish.

Wish you hadn't mentioned it now............


----------



## hlovett (Feb 10, 2009)

WACKY RACES!!!

Tha Ant Hill Mob Rule!


----------



## grant1967 (Aug 30, 2008)

Got to be the Xmen for me.

Has anyone been watching Heroes is it just me or is every storyline a rip off of the Xmen cartoons?


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

some of the newer ones aint bad....ben 10, jonny test, chock socky chooks


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Can't believe no one has mentioned the worst cartoon/animation ever on the box. It was so bad it was great. It was on for about 5 mins of which 1 was the opening tune, 1 was what happened in the episode before, 1 was the episode, 1 was what will happen tomorrow and the final minute on the closing tune & credits :lol: Ah those were the days. :lol:

Alasdair


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

I want all USA cartoons banned from this thread, only posts alluding to proper European cartoons that serve a valuable purpose by pricking the social conscience of our toddlers to be allowed.


----------



## Carl (Nov 24, 2004)

Aside from the usual suspects (Roadrunner, Tom & Jerry) two that I watched feverishly were:

G-Force / Battle Of The Planets

Ulysses

Both now sitting in my DVD collection.

Carl


----------



## synchro (Sep 22, 2006)

MarkF said:


> I want all USA cartoons banned from this thread, only posts alluding to proper European cartoons that serve a valuable purpose by pricking the social conscience of our toddlers to be allowed.


How can you exclude Fog Horn Leghorn ??


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

synchro said:


> MarkF said:
> 
> 
> > I want all USA cartoons banned from this thread, only posts alluding to proper European cartoons that serve a valuable purpose by pricking the social conscience of our toddlers to be allowed.
> ...


He was a great character, based on Senator Claghorn, an old time radio character. 

Later,

William


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Mark if you don't like the U.S., how about "The Boy" made in Quebec. Wonderful and slightly bizare. 

Later,

William


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

You can't beat a bit of "Looney Tunes". :lol:


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

what about the moomins ,what were they smoking when they came up with that.

one of my clients worked on ivor the engine,bananaman etc pretty cool.


----------



## unlcky alf (Nov 19, 2006)

MarkF said:


> The man on a never ending line, he was "formed" out of the line? He talked nonsense? Sometimes needed help from the viewer (?) when he encountered problems? I think it was Spanish.
> 
> Wish you hadn't mentioned it now............


Here you go Mark 



 it was Italian. I don't know why I thought it was eastern european, maybe because I can imagine the Stasi using it to extract confessions


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

unlcky alf said:


> MarkF said:
> 
> 
> > The man on a never ending line, he was "formed" out of the line? He talked nonsense? Sometimes needed help from the viewer (?) when he encountered problems? I think it was Spanish.
> ...


I am glad you posted that, I was going nuts trying to remember it correctly. Anyway.......... it wasn't very good, then or now.


----------

